# Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 09/01/13



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome... Those dimensions are BA


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

No!! I was to be first post! But i digress, of course ima subscribe to my main planted tank guy's thread"
I expect nothing less than an exceptional tank and stand build with particular detailing on the internal sump!
Got a digital camera btw. I should have shots up in the next few days of tank inhabitants for ya man!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube*

Thanks guys and please bear with me this is going to be a slow build due to waiting for glass and my shoulder surgery. My plan this weekend is to get the stand built This weekend at least.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Slower is better... Less mistakes, more time to think about it... Btw are you goin pressurized with this setup


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube*

Yes i will have co2 setup up on it, will probably inject just because, have a 20# tank regulator, counter etc left from the old setup

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube*

Few more items!!! The light and pump came in today. 

However did not get anywhere near building my stand... So much fail, glass won't arrive until beginning of March.









Handy little head height flow chart









Adjustable in line flow thingy

























The pump


























The light fixture
* note this thing puts out some light* i will probably make a little more in depth thread in the lighting section, fairly impressed though!!

















Moonlight feature**









Now just waiting on glass... And getting to Lowes!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube*

Glass delivery is finally scheduled, should be getting it next week on the 28th, since it got delayed so much they are polishing all the edges for me!! I also found out... Won't need euro bracing but ordered the glass, go figure!

Finally got the stand built, after final construction, it's probably over kill but it's level and should easily support the tank  just need to put the plywood sheet on top and debating on the sides, should probably paint or stain. Yet to be decided.

















The wee little one thinks it's her new play house
















Also able to easily fit my 20# co2 with reg underneath









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ur right
overkill
but, isn't that kinda the point for a diy stand? we like to feel safe with hundreds of dollars worth of life and equipment suspended by our workmanship.
GLASS NEEDS TO GET HERE!!! Ima have surviving rainbow fry before this is over!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/24/13*

Total cost to build stand, like 25 bucks though ;-)

Yea once I get the glass have to assemble and let set a week... Aarrgghh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/28/13 *** glass arrived*****

The glass has finally arrived!!! The front, and side panes are high clarity. The difference is to say the least.. Noticeable, hopefully I have time this weekend to get it assembled and let cure for a good week!!

Rough mock up to give you an idea 

















Side beside of front pane(high clarity) and back pane regular glass, you decide










I am beyond excited to finish the stand and get the glass together... It's slowly starting to come together!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

very cool! i look forward to the silicone job. that will say a lot!!

good luck and have a steady hand!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/28/13 *** glass arrived*****



HD Blazingwolf said:


> very cool! i look forward to the silicone job. that will say a lot!!
> 
> good luck and have a steady hand!


Geez no pressure right???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

no of course not... i'd even come hold the glass for ya if i was anywhere close by

it may even be worth picking up one of those silicone edgers to have a nice finished look, but i don't know if those allow for a big enough bead?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/28/13 *** glass arrived*****

Lol I appreciate that, really do!

Silicone edger? Don't think I have ever seen one of those..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> no of course not... i'd even come hold the glass for ya if i was anywhere close by
> 
> it may even be worth picking up one of those silicone edgers to have a nice finished look, but i don't know if those allow for a big enough bead?


He might be able to diy his own edger if that one doesnt allow a big enough bead


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/28/13 *** glass arrived*****

Well looks like lowes carries them.

Really a small bead would be fine as the silicone will be sandwiched between the edges first

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea I forgot to mention lowes has them...seen them the other day...right next to all the caulking material


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/28/13 *** glass arrived*****

Not sure when I will actually get a chance to assemble the glass but worked on the stand got the hangers mounted for the light, got the top smoothed and leveled next will be staining


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarazorz (Feb 11, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice bent hangars! 

Now stop procrastinating and get the tank together so we can see.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/28/13 *** glass arrived*****



Fuze said:


> Very nice bent hangars!
> 
> Now stop procrastinating and get the tank together so we can see.


Believe me... It's not procrastination!! Lol it's married with 3 children and a wife working nights 

Was going to do it Sunday... But some weird holiday got in the way 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 3/30/13*

Ok ok I know everyone is waiting for the glass... Sadly this is not that update. But it's pretty much the completed stand the only things left on the stand will be some outlets mounted underneath and some side panels.



















Some par data, looks like I inadvertently am going high tech again lol

Middle








Front








Left








Right(higher due to white wall)








Rear









One step closer.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 4/8/13*

Well the glass assembly went fairly well... Almost perfect.. Except the front PAIN yes thats an intentional, I had all the glass assembled and started looking at the seams, all around the front bottom and the right side had bubbles that wouldn't squeeze out, so didn't feel like taking a chance on it, so I took the front pane off cleaned up some of the excess and going to let it all cure, then go back and clean the front and redo it, I will be able to turn the tank on end and work it that way. Just more time... Lots of cleaning to do, but I figured excess silicone can be shaved off.. But a lot harder to add to!!










































































































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

*Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 4/13/13*

Sick so far, look forward to seeing more updates


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome update man... love how you took the time to step back and take some pics...im sure we all appreciate that


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 4/13/13*

Thanks guys I really appreciate it, one thing I did learn, the silicone adhesives, in this case rtv108 in this case is a lot thicker than regular silicone. Was amazed how much pressure I had to put on the panes to squeeze them together!

Putting that much glass together is a little intimidating!

It's easy to step back and take photos when this is the most drawn out build I have ever done 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 4/13/13*

Ok, finally got around to getting the glass cleaned up and the front pane on... Definitely room for learning. Most of the seams look ok, some bubbles but nothing large Or constant enough to really worry. I hope.

The water test a week from now should tell all I suppose. Little nerve wracked the thought of tearing it apart and redoing it all... Not super appealing. 

Also got the internal sump portion put together


































Wish me luck :-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: (Theres water!) Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/01/13*

The moment everyone has been waiting for.... Water... Not going to lie... Nervous as hell!! That and my porch isn't so level....











































Now the part that is worrying me....
Noticed this on guess what the front pane... It's weird because a 1/4" from the bottom it's fine... Then this line comes from the top possibly this section hadn't cured... However this stuff cures by moisture. So whatever going to let it ride, it starts leaking? Just tear it down and start over :-/


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

if you do have to take the frnt pane back off. you might try using less silicone. i know when re siliconed my daughter's terrarium the more i used, the more bubbles i got
so after my 3rd attempt its got some pretty nice seems now 

oh yeah, and it looks like the two hole shsould handle the water flow quiet nicely 

on a side note, the water looks so nice in that glass!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: (Theres water) Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/01/13*



HD Blazingwolf said:


> if you do have to take the frnt pane back off. you might try using less silicone. i know when re siliconed my daughter's terrarium the more i used, the more bubbles i got
> so after my 3rd attempt its got some pretty nice seems now
> 
> oh yeah, and it looks like the two hole shsould handle the water flow quiet nicely
> ...


Thing is when I first put the glass on, no bubbles in the seams!! So honestly no idea :-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Thing is when I first put the glass on, no bubbles in the seams!! So honestly no idea :-/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


there is gas that has to be released from it as it cures 
the less silicone it has to travel through, the less chance u have bubbles


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: (Theres water) Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/01/13*



HD Blazingwolf said:


> there is gas that has to be released from it as it cures
> the less silicone it has to travel through, the less chance u have bubbles


Ah.... So being the jackwagon I am probably didn't let that cure long enough -_-

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Ah.... So being the jackwagon I am probably didn't let that cure long enough -_-
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
if it doens't hold, use a smaller bead of silicone


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: (Theres water) Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/01/13*

Here are some images of the filter return and a short video... Please ignore the chattering baby and mom and me getting onto her lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2ujY-v4muY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


















Flow should be around 650-700 gph, it's rated at 740gph at 0 head height, plus the added elbows

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks nice, let's get it planted up!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/03/13*



DogFish said:


> Looks nice, let's get it planted up!!


Yea just got to determine if the moisture I see under the bottom pane is due to a pinhole leak... Or just because of the stupid rain snow we had...










Yes this was this morning in northwest Arkansas... In may...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely weather aint it haha... we didnt get anything down here besides some flurries


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

All you need now is clear PVC .


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

NICE looking tank! Very jealous.

It's already an inferno here in CA. Everything is catching on fire to make matters worse!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/03/13*



sjb1987 said:


> Lovely weather aint it haha... we didnt get anything down here besides some flurries


Still even flurries this time of year is just bizarre!!







iter said:


> All you need now is clear PVC .



That would be freaking sweet... However I don't know where to get any 






synaethetic said:


> NICE looking tank! Very jealous.
> 
> It's already an inferno here in CA. Everything is catching on fire to make matters worse!


Thank you. Ultimate test will be if I can give it a good scape!!

Be safe out there!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

really interesting thread!  Just in awe of folks that can construct the stand and the tank etc...well done! Looking forward to further developments


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

clear pvc
us plastics .com

break out the wallet though. a lot of it has to be bought in 8-10ft sections. so you may never use all of it 

oh and one thing i miht point out is, your intake holes arne't gonna skim any of the water suface with the water level that high 

you may wana raise them up, or drop the water level


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/03/13*



HD Blazingwolf said:


> clear pvc
> us plastics .com
> 
> break out the wallet though. a lot of it has to be bought in 8-10ft sections. so you may never use all of it
> ...


Buzz kill... Haha.

Yea, we will see, maybe I don't want it to skim  lol

I think it will be ok, I mean an hob doesn't generally skim and I can angle the outflows like they are to cause surface disturbance. Long as it's filtering water I am happy!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Impressive and Excellent work.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/03/13*

Leak test is over, it held water haha yay!!

My LFS still just became a certified ADA supplier, so here is two bags of 4 bags of substrate goodness!










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome man!!! How much are they charging btw.. you can pm me the price if you dont wanna post on here... it would be worth it for me if its cheaper just to drive there...we are up that way every once in a while any


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/05/13*



sjb1987 said:


> Awesome man!!! How much are they charging btw.. you can pm me the price if you dont wanna post on here... it would be worth it for me if its cheaper just to drive there...we are up that way every once in a while any


Pm sent. 

Aside from the new ADA development great lfs!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

very clean work, cant wait to see what you do with this!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon diy almost cube updated 05/08/13*

Teaser of the tank inside... With the black background. Going to look sexy... Oh Yea


























Will drain it back down and plot out the hardscape and start cycling, just had to see it full 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That some ADA silicone level job you did there, nice and clean. Go out and buy an ADA sticker or print one out hahahah


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/08/13*



FlyingHellFish said:


> That some ADA silicone level job you did there, nice and clean. Go out and buy an ADA sticker or print one out hahahah


Haha only cause your not right next to it, I did a good enough job to hold water lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/08/13*

Soil is in, now to let cycle! After consulting the wife, hardscape will be stone, probably end up with a Dutch looking scape.

On the plus side, the internal sump filter works fantastic! Here are a few pics about 2 hours after filling and this morning, water was stupid cloudy at first!


















This morning 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/13/13*

I might get to like topless bare-bottom tanks yet.
via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/13/13*



OVT said:


> I might get to like topless bare-bottom tanks yet.
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Lol, won't be bare bottom forever 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful, great progress on this!


Onwards!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Coming together nicely! Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/13/13*

Thanks guys and gals. I can't wait to get plants in as well!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/13/13*

Added in some stone, personally I am loving the look thus far! Can't wait to start planting!!

I do recommend rinsing aquasoil before putting in the tank. Everytime I move some around I get a little dirt cloud lol. * shrug* oh well

Ignore the film on top going to toss in a air hose to eliminate it, it's mostly fines from the soil


































I think I need some long tweezers for planting this monster.. The back right corner is going to be a pain...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

excellent job!!
i like the filtering!!
something to consider on the sump is maybe some dark static clean tint that will hide the media. i hadn't thought of that before when we talked about paint scrubbing off

aqua soil will always cloud. you can't fix that. it does everytime i move plants. the good news is after your bio filter has matured, it doesn't take nearly as long to clear


also i bet ur light fixture legs will come out if they are anything like the marineland fixtures. that way those arms don't stick out and detract fo the scene!!

i'll be tuned in for more updates!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/16/13*



HD Blazingwolf said:


> excellent job!!
> i like the filtering!!
> something to consider on the sump is maybe some dark static clean tint that will hide the media. i hadn't thought of that before when we talked about paint scrubbing off
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir!

I think I have made a final decision to do a moss wall, or possibly some bark etc to hide the filtration area, give it a natural look 

They do!! Next paycheck going to pick up some more wire, remove the legs and run the wire down the length of the fixture 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Did you test those rocks? They look very much like many I have in my terrestrial garden, which I always figured were simply limestone. They are certainly attractive and I'd like to know if they change water?

Excellent build by the way. What is the secret, if any, to getting clean silicon seams?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/16/13*



tomfromstlouis said:


> Did you test those rocks? They look very much like many I have in my terrestrial garden, which I always figured were simply limestone. They are certainly attractive and I'd like to know if they change water?
> 
> Excellent build by the way. What is the secret, if any, to getting clean silicon seams?


I did test them, and did not get any reaction, I was told they are lacerock. I will be getting a testing kit soon so I will definitely let everyone know.

All my vertical seems came out good there is some bubbles in the bottom seams, but nothing enough to cause concern.

Silicone adhesive behaves differently then regular sealant. First is it only cures to a depth of 1/4" inch and the silicone itself is more putty like. Contrary to popular belief you don't want to gob it on, you need enough to sandwich the seam and have about 1mm silicone between the glass, to little and you will get bad bubbling to much and will just look wompy. I assembled using just hand pressure to put the glass together, once it's in position the suction the silicone creates is enough to hold it all in place. Also, you want to have to do as few adjustments on the glass is possible, it doesn't spread like regular silicone sealent, once everything is cured go back, remove any gobs. I went back and made all the seams flush and did a second bead on all the inside seams and smoothed. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Please let us know after you get a definitve test on those rocks. "Lacerock" is obviously just a common name which does not help us much. They look a lot like what you see in limestone caves, with the holes all made by relatively acidic water dripping onto the alkaline limestone. I admit I am no geologist though, so I sure would like to know one way or the other. I will be following your build for aesthetic reasons too...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/16/13*

Will definitely update with some water params. Ordered the test kit last night, hopefully I will be lucky and see it Saturday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/16/13*

Added in some crypts for a nice splash of green. If I can get a good plant scape accomplished this tank will be beautiful. 


































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I would alter the left a touch buddy....those crypts are going to completely hide the rock work. Maybe stack a few more of those rocks on top of the base one on the left, and build up the height a bit?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/19/13*

Well... No more rocks of that kind, maybe thin out what's there and push them away from the front?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/19/13*

Just tossing in some new photos, the crypts seem to be aclimating to the water fantastically, no noticeable melting... Knock on wood, also moved over some stems out of my ten gallon.

Bacopa green, ludwigia repens, and whatever that green bushy thing is lol

That and it just looks pretty, cannot wait to finish cycling and add fish!!!!


















































I can't decide how I want to hide the internal sump thing... Was thinking moss wall... Then someone threw in the idea of attaching plants to coconut fiber matting... That could look nice... However I am still leaning to multiple pieces of wood or attempting to create a stump look and attach plants which I think ultimately would look the best... Just not sure how to pull it off :-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

D you mean hiding the sump "on top" or "inside the tank"?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

Inside the tank currently. I probably should hide the top some huh...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Coco fiber will eventually rot, and moss walls are so....common. A stump would either look awkwardly centered, or if off-set from center, might not do the job very well.

If you had some Great Stuff, you might have been able to sculpt something natural looking and attach plants/aroids to it. Hindsight is 20/20!  I say go with branches!! Lol!

It is a very nice looking tank buddy! I'm not trying to dismiss that either!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

The input is always appreciated 

I had considered great stuff... However my sculpting skills leave much to be desired thats why I shied away from that.

Limbs it is, now what to do on the top without cutting access to my Filter media and without making a knock off of your tank 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> The input is always appreciated
> 
> I had considered great stuff... However my sculpting skills leave much to be desired thats why I shied away from that.
> 
> ...


check into hydrophyte, he has the riparium planters, they could effectively hide the top side of the sump without knocking off crazy, but i bet he wouldn' mind


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe a thin (1/4") pc of slate?

Start with a pc that is 2-3" wider and taller than the overflow housing. plant some thicker leaved stems around the sides & behind the slate trio soften the look.

I'd try Staurogyne sp. "Bihar" or a broad leaf type of Hygrophyla 'corymbosa.'

Then in front a mid sized Crypt. If you want a few of my C. Nurii mutated I'll give you a good deal on a few mother plants. PM me on that.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*



DogFish said:


> Maybe a thin (1/4") pc of slate?
> 
> Start with a pc that is 2-3" wider and taller than the overflow housing. plant some thicker leaved stems around the sides & behind the slate trio soften the look.
> 
> ...


That... Is an idea... Though I don't have any Slate that size! However I have multiple small pieces I could mosaic onto there possibly... Which would even allow me to attach plants into the gaps as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sacme (Apr 3, 2013)

This is amazing, how do I subscribe a thread? Cant seem to find it on my phone


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*



sacme said:


> This is amazing, how do I subscribe a thread? Cant seem to find it on my phone


If your using an android hit your "menu" button, on the iphone.. No idea.

And thank you 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking great so far!

The "lace rock" you have is actually what's used in reef tanks for filtration. Seeding it with bacteria in a marine environment turns it into "live rock." 

It can alter your water parameters when you least expect it if you don't monitor hardness regularly. If you're not keeping sensitive critters, though, it likely won't be too big of a deal.

I use it in tanks with sensitive shrimp like Crystals and Taiwan Bees with few issues but I keep up with water changes and constantly monitor parameters.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

Good to know, water changes are no issue, I used the holes from my 125 that go into the crawl space under the house, so I have a fill line and a drain line in the corner.

I do still need to order a hardness test kit, got my api test kit 2 weeks no water change other than top offs ammonia was only 2 ppm, not to bad.

Probably won't be keeping anything to sensitive, dwarf cichlids will probably be the most tempermental fish this go around

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a quick question. How do you like the clarity of a starphire tank? 

I'm currently debating whether I should upgrade to a starphire tank.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*



xiaoxiy said:


> Just a quick question. How do you like the clarity of a starphire tank?
> 
> I'm currently debating whether I should upgrade to a starphire tank.


It's like looking through air.... It's amazing. I can't even imagine how fish are going to look. Probably like they are flying!

If you can any side your going to view, get starphire / low iron, especially on thicker glass as the difference becomes more noticeable

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Looking great so far! Can't wait to see everything grown out. Honestly the sump doesn't look that bad, and its nothing a few branches can't fix. I'm a firm believer in KISS.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're keeping Cichlids, the rock will probably end up being really good for them.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

First inhabitant lol










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

You should give him a name.

Did anyone mention using emmersed planters that you can place outside or inside around the sump? I think the sump is just asking for them and it would look just stunning. A healthier tank would be a side bonus.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

Emersed could be great, but I really know little to nothing about them 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

Talk to hydrophyte and check his website.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

OVT said:


> You should give him a name.
> 
> Did anyone mention using emmersed planters that you can place outside or inside around the sump? I think the sump is just asking for them and it would look just stunning. A healthier tank would be a side bonus.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


i did but apparently i've made NWA mad with my conversion tactics  hehehehehe

NWA they are easy to grow.. you can do it my friend
plus hydrophyte is more than willing to tell you anything you need to know


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

I will have to check with hydrophyte.  so many options lol it's a tad overwhelming!!

Me mad?? No  just feel duped thats all haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

great build!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't have to copy my "style" or anything...you could just add some nice aroids to the branches under the water of some sort, and some riccia on the water's surface attached to the branches that are protruding out of the tank. I don't think that I was the first person to plant on branches sticking out of the water, so don't let that be a concern.

Look for some Epiweb or Hygrolon as well to create a little land feature, too, to plant on.....you would be amazed at how well you could cover the box and make it look completely unique and natural looking!!  In combination with some riparium planters, you wouldn't be able to tell that there was a built-in there.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

I will just get all the stuff together and you guys can come down and help me lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

yeah i'll start making my trek now. arizona is a wee bit far to just come on dwon for the evening


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

Dude... I live in Arkansas haha, where the heck you get Arizona???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Dude... I live in Arkansas haha, where the heck you get Arizona???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


the abbreviation AR

i never learned those in middle school. i was too busy reading starwars books in class


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*



HD Blazingwolf said:


> the abbreviation AR
> 
> i never learned those in middle school. i was too busy reading starwars books in class


To funny... :thumbup: on the star wars!!

Just fyi AZ - Arizona 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> To funny... :thumbup: on the star wars!!
> 
> Just fyi AZ - Arizona
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 don't worry i imeddiately looked it up on the universal brain of america.. i.e. Google


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*

I am expecting your private jet to pick me and my assistant, we don't like limos.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Nwa's 85 gallon starphire diy almost cube updated 05/22/13*



OVT said:


> I am expecting your private jet to pick me and my assistant, we don't like limos.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Wellllll may have to wait on the lottery, only a limo currently... And by limo I mean my little 4 door diesel Jetta lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Little update, water is finally stabilized as in cycled lol.

I got back my gold gourami from keeping and added him into the tank, he is doing great.

I ended up injecting the co2 directly into the return pump, it chops up the co2 into a surprisingly fine mist. I also angled the led towards the rear plants a little to provide that area with the higher par, may or may not end up lowering it some.

My riparium plants ship Monday which will further hide the internal filter area.

There really is no scaping currently, mostly just getting plants in place, a very generous donation by an even more generous person!! Huge thank you to him. Won't be naming him as he may get embarrassed haha 










































Can't wait to get some rams and whatever schooling fish

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

how are you liking that led so far?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

So far I have no complaints, especially for the price, puts out significant par.

The only down side is it has a fairly narrow beam pattern. On a average width tank not an issue, but on mine it's stretching the beam angle... Just an excuse to get another right?? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The stones look awesome. How did I miss them before?
The carpet of Water Wisteria is a pretty novel idea, you should enter a scaping contest.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

A good maintenance tip/aesthetics addition instead of the window screen for the intake:

Use stainless steel mesh, folded like a large U and slip this over the glass intake holes from the top.

So you'll have a U shaped say 1/8" mesh(or whatever size you wish), that can simply slide on, off from above and rinse and return.

This way you can adjust the size to prevent RCS or other critters and not have it clog as much with leaves etc.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> The stones look awesome. How did I miss them before?
> The carpet of Water Wisteria is a pretty novel idea, you should enter a scaping contest.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Think so huh? 







plantbrain said:


> A good maintenance tip/aesthetics addition instead of the window screen for the intake:
> 
> Use stainless steel mesh, folded like a large U and slip this over the glass intake holes from the top.
> 
> ...


Thats a really fantastic idea.. I will have to remember that!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Some moderate growth updates, the leds appear to be supporting solid growth in the plants everything is reacting nicely with the co2 as well. However the co2 is down for two days due to a crack in my jbj bubble counter that was leaking... So made a custom bubble counter and waiting for my Barb to come in









Happy aromatica
























Reds are staying red 








Can't wait to get my riparium plants 











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweet jungle  looks like enough plants for about 50g?

Am I not seeing any pink on new aromatica growth?

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## radfish (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats on the build! Looks awesome!! I hope to one day get the balls to try a build like this!!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Sweet jungle  looks like enough plants for about 50g?
> 
> Am I not seeing any pink on new aromatica growth?
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Yea I noticed that, once I get my co2 in line may lower the lighting some 







radfish said:


> Congrats on the build! Looks awesome!! I hope to one day get the balls to try a build like this!!!👍👍👍👍


Thank you  not going to lie been a little nerve wrecking for sure 

Just start with something smaller and roll with it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Left for vacation about a week, apparently my plants decided to grow.. A lot!!

My red tiger Lotus decided to grow about 3-4 more leafs.

Pre-trim

































Post trim

















































Had a little out break of Stag algae, picked up some amano shrimp, do some tank maintenance and should clear it out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a lot of salad. Either start another tank or get a pet rabbit. I don't need more competition in SnS.
:what:

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> That's a lot of salad. Either start another tank or get a pet rabbit. I don't need more competition in SnS.
> :what:
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2




Lol no worry anything from here for now will be raok. I took these trimmings to some people local, don't like tossing plants!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Gary, this is really turning out very nicely!! Sometimes, I found it beneficial just to let the plants go nuts for a bit. Helps to reset the water column and let's you replant some really healthy tops. Pain in the butt to trim, but worth it from time to time.

What's going in the foreground, if annything?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Gary, this is really turning out very nicely!! Sometimes, I found it beneficial just to let the plants go nuts for a bit. Helps to reset the water column and let's you replant some really healthy tops. Pain in the butt to trim, but worth it from time to time.
> 
> What's going in the foreground, if annything?


Thank you very much, I appreciate it a lot!

Your absolutely right can be a pain but offers some significant replanting.

Foreground... That's a good question, I have contemplated something but honestly not sure what I would use or how it would look :-/



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Blyxa to the rescue.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

^+1 to Oleg's suggestion, but I would move some of those smaller plants forward. They could get overwhelmed by the blyxa!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a pretty little plant, what's the shortest variety you can get ahold of?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can is WOW!!!!!! Loving the setup, and looking into picking up an Evo 48"-51" LED system for my 55 gallon tank I'm currently in the process of switching over to planted. Thanks for the link to where you got your light from, and the PAR data is psychotic!!!!!! I'm soooooo following this thread now......


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> That is a pretty little plant, what's the shortest variety you can get ahold of?


The one that comes with scissors 
Really, a good plant that, to me, was just made for your tank. It looks good in my 12" and 18" high tanks - instant carpet for yours.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> All I can is WOW!!!!!! Loving the setup, and looking into picking up an Evo 48"-51" LED system for my 55 gallon tank I'm currently in the process of switching over to planted. Thanks for the link to where you got your light from, and the PAR data is psychotic!!!!!! I'm soooooo following this thread now......


Thank you for the compliments 

Yea some of the led fixtures out nowadays are quite powerful!

I am debating about getting a second one for more even lighting







OVT said:


> The one that comes with scissors
> Really, a good plant that, to me, was just made for your tank. It looks good in my 12" and 18" high tanks - instant carpet for yours.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Scissors I have, guess I may have totry some blyxa 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Just a few updates, moved the left side rock forward, shuffled the plants around, found some rotala willichi and added it in, it has taken to the tank well and already producing new leaves. The reinicki I picked up is also taking foot well.

I have also determined I will be picking up a second led fixture of the same to get a more even light distribution, in the mean time shifted the led forward a few inches and each back corner has a 100w 6500k cfl over it. Now for pictures 









Lots of pearling
















Kompacta and one clump of rotala walichi
















See OVT, pink... 









My newest additions, hadn't planned on getting angels.. But these blue striped ones at my LFS, couldn't pass them up, color wasnt the best due to stress.

















One last tank shot









Oh and added the power head for a little cross current... Don't really like the look, but it's helping

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hehehe. Macrandra is getting there, compacta is now at home. That is not wallichii.

Do you know what the spectrum looks like for your LEDs? I am betting they are short on red...

Angels are looking good, how many did you get? So much for small tetras now 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Hehehe. Macrandra is getting there, compacta is now at home. That is not wallichii.
> 
> Do you know what the spectrum looks like for your LEDs? I am betting they are short on red...
> 
> ...


Hrm.. What is it then?? Package said needle leaf something (rotala wallichii) *sigh* 

I have no idea on the spectrum at all, I doubt even aquatraders would have the data they are just 6500k but a safe bet would be lacking on red

The macranda is doing a ton better in this tank, have trimmed it twice and planted trimmings, trying to get a good clump going. 

Got 4, one didn't make it though... Over stressed for sure... Didn't realize how high my CO2 was.. Oops :-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Some mad pearling on my tiger Lotus!!


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

After doing some ping pong with crazydayz finally settled on what I feel to be a great scape.

Here is the basic concept of the layout









The execution..

















































I still need to pick up some hair grass... Or some other carpet plant.

Once money allows going to grab a second LED fixture for better coverage and output, so far so good, just need to start filling in and trimming!

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The sump is looking very natural, just love the whole look of running water surrounded by the banks of plants. Just that area could be a great funk on its own.

Not sure about copper leaf right smack in the center (fire your advisor ). And some red on aromatica is yet to be found. 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> The sump is looking very natural, just love the whole look of running water surrounded by the banks of plants. Just that area could be a great funk on its own.
> 
> Not sure about copper leaf right smack in the center (fire your advisor ). And some red on aromatica is yet to be found.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


It's coming along for sure! 

Hey I am working on it  need to get my second fixture so I can lower them a little and really increase my light

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Hopefully the beginning of my carpet..

























Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Your tank grew chest hair 
If that's DHG, you might want to split each tuff in about 6 small bunches - will spread faster.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

But I just got my hands dry!!! 

Here I thought I had made smaller tufts already!

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Better? 










Some of the cories I got 








This little panda is rough, but I wanted to help bring him back to being healthy










Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

NWA-Planted said:


> Better?


The smaller you can break them up, the faster they spread. 
It just becomes a game at this point of how much patience you have. :icon_mrgr


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> The smaller you can break them up, the faster they spread.
> It just becomes a game at this point of how much patience you have. :icon_mrgr


I think this should work.. If it ends up not being fast enough, I know what I will be doing lol

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Plants are taking off since the rescape, eventually the tiger lotus on the front left will be put in a new home. Hopefully the hair grass takes off 

Also dropped the lighting down in the back corners and the main led down a few inches to, can't wait to get a second fixture...

Oh and when the co2 isn't going the high clarity glass... It's like nothing there!!!



















































Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

TY for keeping my plants alive.

Now, go back and split each DHG bunch 3 more ways. Chop chop 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking really good. I really like red tiger lotus but always looked out of place in my tank and it's not a easy plant to work into a scape.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> TY for keeping my plants alive.
> 
> Now, go back and split each DHG bunch 3 more ways. Chop chop
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Your welcome  and as to the hair grass... Meh!! Lol







ua hua said:


> Looking really good. I really like red tiger lotus but always looked out of place in my tank and it's not a easy plant to work into a scape.


I always had that problem to but for some reason it just works in that spot!!

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Did a little trimming on my faster growing stems, noticed some algae in the back corners so raised the cfls a little and decided to check my lighting hours...

I had been running 12 hours!!! It's a miracle I don't have more algae!! So cut it back to 8 hours 

Next month should have enough for a second led.. However after watching this build...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=388441

I am really reconsidering custom leds...

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking pretty good there NWA. I like your idea for the internal filter and it looks like your plants appreciate it too. Can't wait for that grass to grow in. roud: If my tank's up and running by the time your tiger lotus has outgrown its welcome I'll take it off your hands. Until that time, don't be afraid to be ruthless with trimming it. Cutting back the leaves racing for the surface will help keep it growing low.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Phil Edwards said:


> Looking pretty good there NWA. I like your idea for the internal filter and it looks like your plants appreciate it too. Can't wait for that grass to grow in. roud: If my tank's up and running by the time your tiger lotus has outgrown its welcome I'll take it off your hands. Until that time, don't be afraid to be ruthless with trimming it. Cutting back the leaves racing for the surface will help keep it growing low.


Thank you Sir! I have two in there... Let me know when your ready for one 

And the grass needs to hurry...

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I second the idea of splitting the bunches in half again. It takes a long time to get established, but when it does it grows quickly. Especially in substrates like what you have.

How're your PO4 levels looking?


If you can spare the cash, Marineland makes a mod for maxi-jets to turn the pump into a more gentle circulation machine akin to Korallias. That might be a good option for you since you've already got the pump. Google Maxi Jet Circulation Pump.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Phil Edwards said:


> I second the idea of splitting the bunches in half again. It takes a long time to get established, but when it does it grows quickly. Especially in substrates like what you have.
> 
> How're your PO4 levels looking?
> 
> ...


Guess I will be doing some gardening tomorrow 

As far as the PO4, not sure, don't have anything to test that... But currently dosing via the ei method so should have plenty

I actually have the circulation attachment for it, however not only is it SUPER loud makes it like a 1200gph circulation head... Which was overkill in my 125, it would turn this one into a whirlpool lol

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hands off my lotus 

Check out Hydor Flo, ~$9.

PS: it is still a secret, but I am thinking of using lotus as a centerpiece in my new 24" cube. Sort of like a flower arrangement in a vase.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Hands off my lotus
> 
> Check out Hydor Flo, ~$9.
> 
> ...




I will check that out! On that note how can you propagate tiger Lotus?

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> ...how can you propagate tiger Lotus?


It propagates itself in several ways: a) via short runners b) bulbs at the roots c) via seeds after flowereing


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

NWA, I asked about PO4 because of the Staghorn I saw in the tank. It would be worth a test to see what your P and N are at. I ran into some serious algae issues dosing standard EI in a 75 with new AS for the first four months or so. Turns out that stuff puts out a lot more nutrients into the water than I anticipated so my levels were WAAAAAAY out of whack. 

Super noisy as in you can hear it across the room noisy?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I will definitely have to check that... My last substrate was inert, over supply of nutrients hadn't crossed my mind..

And yes that loud :-/ 

I will just invest in a little korila nano 

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

These tanks are so nice. I'm here fawning over it.

Wonderful job and I'm in love with your internal sump (ideas, ideas), loving the plants too. I definitely want one of those as my next project.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

gt turbo said:


> These tanks are so nice. I'm here fawning over it.
> 
> Wonderful job and I'm in love with your internal sump (ideas, ideas), loving the plants too. I definitely want one of those as my next project.


If I can help at all don't hesitate to send me a pm!

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the dwarf hair grass didn't pan out... But that's ok, here hopefully in the next month or two after I get the wife's embroidery machine I can build my new fixtures..

Anywho! Big trim, removed the ludwigia hybrid thing... Just couldn't keep up with it!! Relocated the Lotus into the back corner trimmed the reineckii etc


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

What's up with Ludwigia? Next time you are getting lava rock, hopefully you can keep up with it's growth.
<pout>
LOL

v2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> What's up with Ludwigia? Next time you are getting lava rock, hopefully you can keep up with it's growth.
> <pout>
> LOL
> 
> v2



I am keeping some mister!! Just not in that tank, grows like wild fire!!! 

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow first off, let me apologize for the lack of updates, I am still alive and so is the tank dimwit built (thats me) currently just did a huge overhaul removed a ton of plants. Will be adding some back in. If my luck holds I will be upgrading lighting to dual ecoxtic e series fixtures which should greatly open up plant options such as maybe a carpet!!! Lol

Of course pictures













































The guard cat









Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------

